# Remove Super Glue from Carbon Shafts



## takedown (Dec 29, 2004)

I needed to refletch some carbon arrows that have the vanes attched with some super glue type adhesive. After scraping off the vanes, there was alot of residue left on the carbon shafts. Is there some solevent I can use to remove the residue that won't harm the shaft? I know acetone is used to remove super glue from other things. I've used acetone to clean aluminum shafts but never used it on carbon.

Thanks!!


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

I've used acetone successfully on several brands of carbon arrows. However, some manufacturers recommend that you not use it. You might test one to see if it works for you.


----------



## quietbutdeadly (Sep 4, 2005)

*ZipStrip by Norway Industries*

The Zip Strip tool works great and will get the adhesive off without damaging the shaft if used properly. I think you would have to soak the shafts in acetone to remove super glue and that is a no-no with carbons. I have used acetone on a cloth to clean the fletch area with no ill effects.


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Jul 22, 2005)

I used a potato peeler to remove glue from the shaft with great success. I've started to use wraps on my carbon arrows so I don't have to put up with the fuss in the future.


----------



## jimv (Jan 4, 2005)

Nitro Methane is the sovent for super glue.


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

*Wraps and fletching*

One of the side benefits of wraps is that when you get fletching damage and need to repair, the fletching strippers onthe market remove the wrap very nicely and there is no glue residue since your glued the fletching to the wrap. Some will argue that Turbo Nocks eliminate all this mess but if you are a finger shooter you can't shoot Turbo's. 

Frankly there is something I like about fletching arrows. Must also be why I enjoy reloading my shotgun shells vs buying new ones all the time.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

jimv said:


> Nitro Methane is the sovent for super glue.


At the low price of $700 ar barrel :wink:


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

Acetone, :thumbs_up :thumbs_up Works Great for removing glue, super glue, and any color or clear dip, we have used it in re fletching arrows at the shop for years.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Techy said:


> At the low price of $700 ar barrel :wink:


Torco race fuels :teeth:


----------



## Jake5 (Jul 9, 2018)

I recently went to make up some new carbon arrows and purchased named vanes.
The vanes I had been using did the slight twist thing very well the new named ones after fletching 4 of them had me
pulling my hair out.
They were a mess I thought they would come right something I was doing wrong perhaps no just too rigid they were.
So I had to stop and change my twist finish off there and make another 8 with the vanes a lot straighter.
I decided to try removing my mess to no avail so I looked up the web and found a recipe using lemons.
I stripped the vanes a bit before I went ahead, I downsized them with Swiss army knife scissors!
I then picked 8 lemons ( home grown ) crushed them and put them into a skinny flower vase with some water ( half the volume of the lemons ) then placed the arrows with vanes rearward into the vase mixture.
I left them for 18 hours.
Woke up the next day looked up the web again and found those tools for stripping the vanes and a guy who did DIY for a tool.
I went out to the garage got a modern chisel I had inadvertently used as a lever one day which had busted and ground
the front of the top to a bevel then ground a semicircle down the centre of the flat about half an inch on a incline.
I have to say it was the easiest thing to get those vanes and glue off about three minutes would cover it.
The acid in the lemons evidently gets at the glue.
Thanks to WIKI know how and the guy with the DIY.

jake5


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I once tried the scraper that my wife uses to clean her glass top stove. It worked so good that I bought one for myself. After scaping, use a cloth with Acetone to wipe arrow shaft and then rinse in water to remove Acetone and dry with a clean cloth. Do not touch fletching area until arrow is fletched.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Alcohol and a scouring pad work just fine after very carefully scraping off the vanes. 
Nick


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I use a razor blade to get the bulk of the superglue off.... then acetone for final clean up.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

I use the spine of my pocket knife blade. Not sharpened so it wont dig into the carbon, but still has enough bite to strip off glue.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

zipstrip tool and 91% rubbing alcohol, works perfectly and safe to use. Now if you can find 91% rubbing alcohol these day... probably easier than nitromethane...


----------

